# people of color



## Sofia Soledad

i've read some threads that were posted on this same topic last year, but they don't really answer my pregunta,  que es:

¿cómo se dice "people of color" en español?

if you look up the thread, it says the expression is "gente de color", but that many find it offensive. 

me gustaría decirlo correctamente, pero para que no sea ofensivo. es para un discurso sobre la inmigración.

gracias,
sofia


----------



## _LC_

Les puedes llamar afroamericanos.


----------



## Outsider

Sofia Soledad said:


> ¿cómo se dice "people of color" en español?
> 
> if you look up the thread, it says the expression is "gente de color", but that many find it offensive.


Well, some find "people of color" offensive, too. By the way, can you define "people of color" for us? What do you mean to say with that expression?


----------



## carola_fariasm

*Afroamericano*, personas de color


----------



## Quieta Leona

En español, "gente de color" no suena ofensivo, simplemente estúpido. Cada vez que oigo la expresión "persona de color", automáticamente pregunto "de cual?". Esa estupidez de lo políticamente correcto nos lleva, en mi opinión, a que el lenguaje sea cada vez más recargado, impreciso y exasperante.

Creo que el blanco es blanco y el negro, negro y nadie debería ofenderse por ello, pero si buscas una expresión políticamente correcta, tal vez podrías emplear "de raza negra", así evitarás que alguien pregunte a qué color del arco iris te refieres.

Un saludo cansado,


----------



## apathet

I think "afroamericano" is going to be the best you'll find.  The thing is, Spanish isn't a very politically correct language.  We have a tendency in Spanish to call 'em like we see 'em.  That's why you can have friends with nicknames like "el gordo" or "el willo".  There's nothing wrong in Spanish with saying "sordo", "ciego" or anything like that.  The best bet is to just go with what it really means.


----------



## Quieta Leona

Sin ánimo de molestar, ya sabemos que los estadounidenses tienen tendencia a creerse el ombligo del mundo, pero ¿qué pasa con un negro/persona de color -negro- que no sea norteamericano? No se le podría llamar "afroamericano", porque puede que sea indonesio, por ejemplo.


----------



## flor216

In the United States some people think "people of color" is offensive while others think it is politically correct.  It usually refers to minorites in the United States, meaning Black (African American), Hispanic, Asian, Middle Eastern and anyone who is not caucasian.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Outsider

Thank you. Does it mean the same as "non-white"?


----------



## Sofia Soledad

gracias por sus opiniones e informaciones.

en los ee.uu. (por lo menos) el significado de "person of color" es cualquier persona que no sea blanca (de descendencia europea "pura"). así que incluye no sólo a los afro-americanos, sino tambien a los indígenas, los latinos, etc., claro que no es una expresión muy exacta dado que hasta los blancos tienen color en su piel, pero mayormente se sabe a lo que un@ se refiere cuando se usa la frase.

así que en l.américa ¿sólo se usa la expresión para los afroamericanos?

¿hay alguna frase equivalente al significado "americano (otra imprecisión del lenguaje)"?


----------



## Quieta Leona

Justo lo que decía al principio, para evitar llamar a las cosas por su nombre, se utiliza una palabra como "Afroamericano", absolutamente imprecisa sobre el origen de una persona y, por su supuesto, su color, que es lo que se trataba de describir... Funny people, you Americans


----------



## flor216

Yes, in the United States "people of color" means people who are "non-white".  (Although if people are part African American and part white they would also be "people of color").


----------



## Outsider

Now we have a problem: I'm not sure that there is such a word in Spanish! Let's wait and see what the natives have to say. 

P.S. _Persona de color_, judging from the replies in this thread, is just a euphemism for "black person".


----------



## ECOMPIANI

En México, simplemente decimos negros, orientales, blancos, arabes..., y no creo que los ofendamos, por lo menos por acá.


----------



## apathet

I totally agree with you, Quieta, Leona. I don't like the way that English gets watered down with all of this politically correct speak. Once I had posted my last comment I realized that "afroamericano" would not be used universally for the same reason that you mentioned. Perhaps "de raza negra" would be the most universal. And Sofía, keep in mind that you don't have to worry about political correctness in Spanish. You can say "de raza negra" and it doesn't have the negative connotations that you may think it has. It is very unlikely that your readers would take offense.


----------



## flor216

Does the word *"moro"* mean Muslim or Arab in Spanish?  (I think "moro" technically means "Moor" but usually _implies_ "Muslim", right?)  Maybe "people of color" is kind of like that.  It technically means anybody who is non-white, but usually implies African American.


----------



## Sofia Soledad

no es molestia, leona.

muchos de los que vivimos en los ee.uu. y tenemos ciudadania oficial estadounidense ya sabemos que nuestro país tiene una imágen muy arrogante en el mundo. lo importante es que la gente del mundo sepa que no todos somos así. es que los que están en poder hacen el tipo de decisiones que forman la imágen popular y cuando esa imágen se manifiesta al mundo es muy difícil cambiarla o hacer entender que cada individuo americano no es así.

a una persona indonesa, no se le diría afroamericana. o por lo menos yo pienso que no porque no es de africa, sino de asia, aunque su piel sea muy oscura. la verdad es que no sé cómo llamarías a una persona de indonesia que se ha instalado en los ee.uu.



Quieta said:


> Sin ánimo de molestar, ya sabemos que los estadounidenses tienen tendencia a creerse el ombligo del mundo, pero ¿qué pasa con un negro/persona de color -negro- que no sea norteamericano? No se le podría llamar "afroamericano", porque puede que sea indonesio, por ejemplo.


----------



## MarX

I think calling non-white people "of color" is ridiculous, because it's apparent that white _is_ a color, and white people are not transparent!

Perhaps a way to call non-whites in Spanish would be *No(n)-Anglos*?


----------



## Quieta Leona

Ja, ja, ja!!


----------



## Tezzaluna

Or non-Caucasians?

Tezza


----------



## MarX

Sofia Soledad said:


> a una persona indonesa, no se le diría afroamericana. o por lo menos yo pienso que no porque no es de africa, sino de asia, aunque su piel sea muy oscura. la verdad es que no sé cómo llamarías a una persona de indonesia que se ha instalado en los ee.uu.


Soy indonesio.
Creo que en los ee.uu. a una persona de Indonesia la llamaríai, bueno, indonesio. 

En cuanto a los colores, hay indonesios que son casi blancos como los que son tan oscuros como los africanos.


----------



## ECOMPIANI

Sofia Soledad said:


> no es molestia, leona.
> 
> muchos de los que vivimos en los ee.uu. y tenemos ciudadania oficial estadounidense ya sabemos que nuestro país tiene una imágen muy arrogante en el mundo. lo importante es que la gente del mundo sepa que no todos somos así. es que los que están en poder hacen el tipo de decisiones que forman la imágen popular y cuando esa imágen se manifiesta al mundo es muy difícil cambiarla o hacer entender que cada individuo americano no es así.
> 
> a una persona indonesa, no se le diría afroamericana. o por lo menos yo pienso que no porque no es de africa, sino de asia, aunque su piel sea muy oscura. la verdad es que no sé cómo llamarías a una persona de indonesia que se ha instalado en los ee.uu.



En este caso es correcto decir ¨americano¨(de manera continental)?, o será mas preciso decir estadounidense?


----------



## Sofia Soledad

apathet said:


> And Sofía, keep in mind that you don't have to worry about political correctness in Spanish. You can say "de raza negra" and it doesn't have the negative connotations that you may think it has. It is very unlikely that your readers would take offense.


 
thanks, apathet.

but what if it's a translation of a formal document that i'm doing? it's a speech for a jesuit human rights lawyer at my university - i would hate for him to have rotten tomatoes thrown at him when he goes to central america to speak, when he's really trying to help people! 

also, the speech is not only referring to black people. it's talking about all non-white immigrants, especially latin americans.


----------



## Outsider

Let's see if we can find a *serious* answer to this difficult cross-cultural translation.



flor216 said:


> Does the word *"moro"* mean Muslim or Arab in Spanish?  (I think "moro" technically means "Moor" but usually _implies_ "Muslim", right?)


Correct.



flor216 said:


> Maybe "people of color" is kind of like that.  It technically means anybody who is non-white, but usually implies African American.


Well, you are the English speaker. You tell us! 

P.S. More context definitely helps.


----------



## Sofia Soledad

bueno, lo que busco es una expresión que sea inclusiva de todos los grupos étnicos, menos los "blancos".
me parece que en español no existe tal expresión, así que la tendrémos que inventar! 
¿alguien tiene ideas?


----------



## Quieta Leona

Bueno, me lo he pasado muy bien suscitando el debate, pero me voy a dormir. Cheers!


----------



## Outsider

Sofia Soledad said:


> it's a speech for a jesuit human rights lawyer at my university - i would hate for him to have rotten tomatoes thrown at him when he goes to central america to speak, when he's really trying to help people!
> 
> also, the speech is not only referring to black people. it's talking about all non-white immigrants, especially latin americans.


Will he be talking about immigration to the United States?

I'm certain that given the context it would be possible to rephrase his words adequately. For example, if for his particular audience and message, the speech can be framed mostly in terms of Latin American immigration, then perhaps he could just use this term. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Sofia Soledad

más bien, a mi me parece que una expresión como "afroamericano" es un intento de no categorizar a la gente por el color de su piel, sino para describir su orígen y su situación.
es verdad que el lenguaje es insuficiente e impreciso para los grandísimos cambios globales que han ocurrido en los últimos siglos. parece que las lenguas no se han adaptado muy fácilmente, y nuestros intentos de poder satisfacer la comunicación fallan en el camino. 
pero al mismo tiempo me parece que estamos tratando de comprender el significado profundo de los cambios radicales que ha experimentado el mundo.



Quieta said:


> Justo lo que decía al principio, para evitar llamar a las cosas por su nombre, se utiliza una palabra como "Afroamericano", absolutamente imprecisa sobre el origen de una persona y, por su supuesto, su color, que es lo que se trataba de describir... Funny people, you Americans


----------



## Alea

Sofia Soledad said:


> thanks, apathet.
> 
> but what if it's a translation of a formal document that i'm doing? it's a speech for a jesuit human rights lawyer at my university - i would hate for him to have rotten tomatoes thrown at him when he goes to central america to speak, when he's really trying to help people!
> 
> also, the speech is not only referring to black people. it's talking about all non-white immigrants, especially latin americans.


 
¿Y porqué no pones simplemente "latinoamericanos"? Lo de "gente de color" como ya han dicho varios aquí es una expresión por decir lo menos -tonta- porque hasta los blancos tienen color especialmente cuando se enojan (se ponen rojos)... jajaja.

Además, lo de "gente de color" siempre se ha usado más para la gente negra... y acá en latinoamerica no sólo habemos gente de raza negra sino que estamos mezclados... somos una mezcla de razas: blancos, negros, indios, chinos, etc. ... como dirían en mi tierra: "aquí el que no tiene de inga, tiene de mandinga".

Saludos,

Margarita.


----------



## MarX

Sofia Soledad said:


> bueno, lo que busco es una expresión que sea inclusiva de todos los grupos étnicos, menos los "blancos".
> me parece que en español no existe tal expresión, así que la tendrémos que inventar!
> ¿alguien tiene ideas?


 
Ähmm, no leístes mi respuesta?

Yo propuse *No(n)-Anglos*.


----------



## Alea

Leíste es sin s.


----------



## MarX

Alea said:


> Lo de "gente de color" como ya han dicho varios aquí es una expresión por decir lo menos -tonta- porque hasta los blancos tienen color especialmente cuando se enojan (se ponen rojos)... jajaja.


Y como ya dije, blanco _es_ un color. Los Anglos no son transparentes, no?


----------



## MarX

Alea said:


> Leíste es sin s.


Gracias.

Pues, Sofia Soledad, no leíste mi respuesta?


----------



## Sofia Soledad

perdón, marx. me había olvidado. gracias. si, es verdad que los anglos no son transparentes, jaja!
pero, sabes, hay anglos que no son blancos, como por ejemplo, los de jamaica.


----------



## Sofia Soledad

"aquí el que no tiene de inga, tiene de mandinga".

¡ja!


----------



## gatogab

El Moro de Venecia era de raza negra porque nordafricano, pero no sabemos si era musulman. (Muslim)


----------



## puesiesque

I think the problem here is not one of vocabulary, but one of historical/cultural difference. "White" in the U.S. is not merely a racial category, but is used to connote some kind of historical privilege over "non-whites" or as you say, "people of color." 

In Latin America privilege is not as racialized as it is in the U.S. Sure, lighter people tend to have more money/power, but it is not as strictly visible along racial lines as it is in the U.S. Central America in particular has a long history of using the idea of mestizaje (race mixture) as a way to unite people in a national sense -- something that is utterly unheard of in the U.S., with its history of segregation. 

Saying a literal equivalent of "people of color" in some place like El Salvador (where I'm from) does not have the same impact as it does in the U.S. We are much more accustomed to thinking in terms of class/socio-economic power rather than race. (The privileged class is never 'los blancos' but la oligarquía or la burguesía... who is also predominantly white, but not entirely and not always). 

If the context for the phrase is immigration to the U.S., then he should say "inmigrante," period.   If not, he's going to get some blank stares. I'd like to help out more, but need more context... like a full sentence or paragraph.


----------



## Outsider

gatogab said:


> El Moro de Venecia era de raza negra porque nordafricano, pero no sabemos si era musulman. (Muslim)


Pero no todos los nordafricanos tienen la piel oscura. Me parece que lo único que sabemos de los dichos moros es precisamente que eran musulmanes.

Coincido con lo que ha dicho Puesiesque.


----------



## MarX

Sofia Soledad said:


> perdón, marx. me había olvidado. gracias. si, es verdad que los anglos no son transparentes, jaja!
> pero, sabes, hay anglos que no son blancos, como por ejemplo, los de jamaica.


Aj, no lo sabía!

Propuse *No(n)-Anglos *porque, por lo menos en Tejas, los llamái *Anglos* a los _Whites*._


_*_Para saber qué _White_ significa acá, por favor leer el post siguiente.


----------



## MarX

puesiesque said:


> I think the problem here is not one of vocabulary, but one of historical/cultural difference. "White" in the U.S. is not merely a racial category, but is used to connote some kind of historical privilege over "non-whites" or as you say, "people of color."
> 
> In Latin America privilege is not as racialized as it is in the U.S. Sure, lighter people tend to have more money/power, but it is not as strictly visible along racial lines as it is in the U.S. Central America in particular has a long history of using the idea of mestizaje (race mixture) as a way to unite people in a national sense -- something that is utterly unheard of in the U.S., with its history of segregation.
> 
> Saying a literal equivalent of "people of color" in some place like El Salvador (where I'm from) does not have the same impact as it does in the U.S. We are much more accustomed to thinking in terms of class/socio-economic power rather than race. (The privileged class is never 'los blancos' but la oligarquía or la burguesía... who is also predominantly white, but not entirely and not always).
> 
> If the context for the phrase is immigration to the U.S., then he should say "inmigrante," period. If not, he's going to get some blank stares. I'd like to help out more, but need more context... like a full sentence or paragraph.


 
I understand what you mean.

That's why I proposed *no(n)-Anglos* because the usage of _White_ in English is more than just a racial designation. I know people with a recent European immigration background in the US who don't consider themselves _white._


----------



## Alea

MarX said:


> I understand what you mean.
> 
> That's why I proposed *no(n)-Anglos* because the usage of _White_ in English is more than just a racial designation. I know people with a recent European immigration background in the US who don't consider themselves _white._


 
Pero lo que Sofía está buscando es dirigirse a un público de Centroamérica, no de Estados Unidos.


----------



## PAUL B.T.

1) Since languages are dynamic stuff, I agree with what I've read some posts before: if the word doesn't exist,let's create it. 

2) In Spanish it could be said as "la gente de etnia no caucásica", for including every ethtnic group but caucasian people.

3) Both "negro" and "moro" are not offensive 'per se' , it depends on the meaning that you wanna give them. 
That's it: it's radically opposite if you say "_puto moro_", from saying "_Mi colega Driss, el moro, con el que me voy todos los viernes de fiesta_". I honestly think that you can use almost every expression without making anyone offended if you say the proper way.

4) I'm sick and tired of politically correct stuff, it's like calling a homeless "_transeúnte_"...nonsense.

P.S.- I know what I'm talking about because I work in a multi- racial environment and I frequently go partying with moor and black colleagues.


----------



## vballad

I believe the word you should use is "minoridad"  I know we've tried to replace it with "people of color" to avoid stigmas associated with the word but until we can agree on a better Spanish word, we're stuck with it. 

Hope this helps
V


----------



## cipotarebelde

An interesting, and I think more helpful, discussion of the term can be found here: http://spanishforsocialchange.blogspot.com/2007/12/people-of-color.html

It it appears that the OP was wanting to convey the equivalent term and, whether we agree or not with the politics, that is the job of the translator.


----------



## bolido endiablado

People of color is gente de color. No matter how you look at it. When this way of calling black people came out ( don't know exactly when ) it was intended to refer to them.
I have a friend who was born in France, his father from Chaco, Argentina; and his mother from France. He lived in Argentina until he was 18 ( no problem there ) and then he moved to Europe. No issues until he decided to come to USA, where he was identified as african american.....
People here needs to frame others under a race, they seem not to function without having to do so, to the extend of legal forms.
When I'm asked about my race, I insist I'm human, although in some speeding ticket I had, I was considered a white guy. 
Would the word white guy be considered "lucky guy" in this context ( speeding ticket )? May be...but white guy is simply hombre blanco.


----------



## cipotarebelde

bolido endiablado said:


> People here needs to frame others under a race, they seem not to function without having to do so.



Yes. This is the cultural context in which the term "people of color" was invented. Because, for many, many reasons (good, bad neutral, doesn't matter) people in the US see humans in a context of racial identification. 

Compañero Humano , ¿entonces si, "gente de color" se entiende ahí como el equivalente de "people of color", verdad?


----------



## bolido endiablado

En mi opinon si, porque cuando alguien te dice : people of color, podes pensar en black people, como la mayoria de la gente, o puedes pensar en todos menos en los "blancos" o en lo que se te antoje, pero people of color will always mean gente de color.


----------



## adaughtersgeography

"People of color" is a very specific term in U.S. English!  It was not created by white folks in an attempt to be politically correct.  Rather, it was created in the 1970s by and for people of African, indigenous, Asian, and mixed descent as a term of empowerment.

In response to the alternatives people suggested:
no(n)-Anglo/white/Caucasian - is problematic because it frames people in relationship to who they are NOT, instead of who they ARE

minority - is problematic because the groups I listed above are not in the minority globally, and they won't even be in the minority in the United States in another 30 years

ethnically-specific terms, like African-American, Latin@, Asian / Asian American, indigenous / Native American - should definitely be used when referring to those specific groups, but the term "people of color" serves to speak collectively of people from all of those groups.

in the United States, people from all of these groups have all faced race-specific discrimination and marginalization.  and, while many of these problems do disproportionately affect poor and working class people, it's extremely important to note that racism in the U.S. also affects middle-class and wealthy people.

so, I will find alternate ways to describe this cross-section of people when I travel to Latin America.  :-D  but I encourage Spanish-speakers to see the unique importance of this term to people in the United States.


----------



## cipotarebelde

Thank you. Great explanation. It opens up the discussion when you have a chance to discuss... but, what to do when you have to translate??? What term in Spanish captures the same ideas? none, really. But, what would be least offensive? Couldn't the invented term "gente de color" serve the purpose of highlighting that it IS a concept from another cultural context?


----------



## srasimona

I work with a lot of non-profit organizations in Long Beach, CA and I think this is a PERFECT explanation of this term.  I usually translate/interpret it as well as gente de color...



adaughtersgeography said:


> "People of color" is a very specific term in U.S. English! It was not created by white folks in an attempt to be politically correct. Rather, it was created in the 1970s by and for people of African, indigenous, Asian, and mixed descent as a term of empowerment.
> 
> In response to the alternatives people suggested:
> no(n)-Anglo/white/Caucasian - is problematic because it frames people in relationship to who they are NOT, instead of who they ARE
> 
> minority - is problematic because the groups I listed above are not in the minority globally, and they won't even be in the minority in the United States in another 30 years
> 
> ethnically-specific terms, like African-American, Latin@, Asian / Asian American, indigenous / Native American - should definitely be used when referring to those specific groups, but the term "people of color" serves to speak collectively of people from all of those groups.
> 
> in the United States, people from all of these groups have all faced race-specific discrimination and marginalization. and, while many of these problems do disproportionately affect poor and working class people, it's extremely important to note that racism in the U.S. also affects middle-class and wealthy people.
> 
> so, I will find alternate ways to describe this cross-section of people when I travel to Latin America. :-D but I encourage Spanish-speakers to see the unique importance of this term to people in the United States.


----------



## Na'ilah

adaughtersgeography said:


> "People of color" is a very specific term in U.S. English!  It was not created by white folks in an attempt to be politically correct.  Rather, it was created in the 1970s by and for people of African, indigenous, Asian, and mixed descent as a term of empowerment.... I encourage Spanish-speakers to see the unique importance of this term to people in the United States.



Amen!


----------



## Lich Andares

He leído lo que han respondido todos, y tengo una propuesta: *gente/* *persona(s) no-blanca(s). *

Así no importa la nacionalidad ni el origen racial, cultural, etc. 
Finalmente, es a lo que se quieren referir cuando dicen "de color". 

Comentario al margen, como si los blancos no fueran rosáceos, amarillescos, con tintes de beige... 
Como si la piel no tuviera de por sí color. 
Pero, bueno... 
_El racismo es una enfermedad._ Desorden Público (Venezuela)


----------



## EddieZumac

I'm an American, and I have never heard the term "people of color". I have heard "non-white" and "colored people".

In Spanish, I have heard "gente de color".


----------



## aloofsocialite

EddieZumac:

It's a word that has become increasingly more popular in the American English vulgar tongue (you can even here commentators on the most absolutely mainstream of news channels like CNN use it). It's largely used by folks of color to describe themselves. As others in this thread have said, it's been around for quite a long time, but it's only being heard more widely in recent years. I also agree, I've heard the term "_gente de color_" in Spanish, which I initially thought sounded dreadful, but it seems to fit the socio-political atmosphere of the US quite well, so I've given in—though if someone just stares at me I say "personas de ascendencia no blanca."

As a matter of fact, it appears in the DRAE: 

Although the definitions in general match in Spanish and English, in English, I wouldn't say it applies any more especially to one group of non-white folks or another. When we refer to one group, we would say Black folks, or African-American folks.

*color**.*

*de **~**.
*
*2.* loc. adj. Dicho de una persona: Que no pertenece a la raza blanca, y más 
especialmente que es negra o mulata. _Gente de color_ _Hombres de color


_


----------



## EddieZumac

Maybe I haven't heard "people of color" because I've been living outside of the US for 30 years.


----------



## aloofsocialite

That makes perfect sense.


----------



## Leyre12

Me ha matado lo de que "los blancos no son transparentes" 

Yo también diría "gente de color". No es que me guste, pero es lo único que encaja.


----------



## onbalance

Lich Andares said:


> He leído lo que han respondido todos, y tengo una propuesta: *gente/* *persona(s) no-blanca(s). *
> 
> Así no importa la nacionalidad ni el origen racial, cultural, etc.
> Finalmente, es a lo que se quieren referir cuando dicen "de color".
> 
> Comentario al margen, como si los blancos no fueran rosáceos, amarillescos, con tintes de beige...
> Como si la piel no tuviera de por sí color.
> Pero, bueno...
> _*El racismo es una enfermedad*._ Desorden Público (Venezuela)



"People of color" . . . qué término tan estúpido. Espero que la gente que supuestamente no sea "blanca" no se califique así.


----------



## Lich Andares

En México "gente de color" no se dice; no suena; no hace sentido para nada. Creo que es importante considerar el contexto de la lengua a la que se traduce. Aunque en EUA digan "women of color" (ese sí que lo dicen, me consta), acá no tenemos problema, como dicen más arriba en especificar: mujeres negras, mujeres no blancas, mujeres morenas, mujeres apiñonadas, etc. Creo que es un interesante tema que no se puede reducir a la norma, y ni siquiera al hábito. Tiene que ver con las decisiones éticas y políticas del hablante/escribiente, y de lo que le está proponiendo al oyente/lector.


----------



## Laura Callas

Para mí, como puertorriqueña nacida y criada en Puerto Rico pero actual residente de Nueva York, esta frase es asunto serio. Mi predilección es siempre traducirla como "comunidades no blancas" o "grupos no blancos" porque, en efecto, la frase es una frase inventada en Estados Unidos para agrupar juntos a los hispanos, los negros, los amerindios, los árabes y hasta a los orientales (asiáticos). O sea, que funciona como línea divisoria entre la población blanca y el resto.

Creo que le hacemos flaco favor a la sociedad global si permitimos que acuñen un término para separar a los blancos del resto sin tener que decir categóricamente que es un término que toma como punto de referencia la blancura (realmente, el Cáucaso y los blancos europeos y nórdicos). Entonces, cuando se habla específicamente de un grupo e intentan utilizar el término POC como eufemismo, suelo usar el término correcto para el grupo en español: amerindios, hispanos, etc. Cuando se trata, realmente, de un caso en que estamos separando todo lo no blanco, pues eso "comunidades no blancas", "sociedades no blancas", etc.

Me parece que perpetuar esta división es perpetuar la noción de la excepcionalidad y superioridad blanca o, al menos, el "blancocentrismo".



vballad said:


> I believe the word you should use is "minoridad"  I know we've tried to replace it with "people of color" to avoid stigmas associated with the word but until we can agree on a better Spanish word, we're stuck with it.
> 
> Hope this helps
> V



En todo caso sería "minoría", no "minoridad". Pero no siempre se habla de un grupo no-blanco como una minoría. Por ejemplo, podrían poner una oración que diga "El continente sudamericano se compone mayormente de gentes no-blancas".


----------



## EvanWilliams

Quieta Leona said:


> En español, "gente de color" no suena ofensivo, simplemente estúpido. Cada vez que oigo la expresión "persona de color", automáticamente pregunto "de cual?". Esa estupidez de lo políticamente correcto nos lleva, en mi opinión, a que el lenguaje sea cada vez más recargado, impreciso y exasperante.
> 
> Creo que el blanco es blanco y el negro, negro y nadie debería ofenderse por ello, pero si buscas una expresión políticamente correcta, tal vez podrías emplear "de raza negra", así evitarás que alguien pregunte a qué color del arco iris te refieres.
> 
> Un saludo cansado,


Amen


----------



## Laura Callas

EvanWilliams said:


> Amen



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con el sentir. Pero como lingüistas, hay que estar muy claros que "people of color" *no* se refiere exclusivamente a los *negros*. Cuando un estadounidense quiere ser "politically correct" con los negros, el término es _African American_. Cuando se emplea el término _people of color_ se refieren a *toda persona* que no sea blanca europea o nórdica. Léase: negros, trigueños, hispanos, amerindios, indígenas de las Américas o Australia, asiáticos, árabes, indios, etc.



Quieta Leona said:


> En español, "gente de color" no suena ofensivo, simplemente estúpido. Cada vez que oigo la expresión "persona de color", automáticamente pregunto "de cual?". Esa estupidez de lo políticamente correcto nos lleva, en mi opinión, a que el lenguaje sea cada vez más recargado, impreciso y exasperante.
> 
> Creo que el blanco es blanco y el negro, negro y nadie debería ofenderse por ello, pero si buscas una expresión políticamente correcta, tal vez podrías emplear "de raza negra", así evitarás que alguien pregunte a qué color del arco iris te refieres.
> 
> Un saludo cansado,



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con el sentir. Pero como lingüistas, hay que estar muy claros en que "people of color" *no* se refiere exclusivamente a los *negros*. Cuando un estadounidense quiere ser "politically correct" con los negros, el término es _African American_. Cuando se emplea el término _people of color_ se refieren a *toda persona* que no sea blanca europea o nórdica. Léase: negros, trigueños, hispanos, amerindios, indígenas de las Américas o Australia, asiáticos, árabes, indios, etc.


----------



## RoxanneR

Sofia Soledad said:


> i've read some threads that were posted on this same topic last year, but they don't really answer my pregunta,  que es:
> 
> ¿cómo se dice "people of color" en español?
> 
> if you look up the thread, it says the expression is "gente de color", but that many find it offensive.
> 
> me gustaría decirlo correctamente, pero para que no sea ofensivo. es para un discurso sobre la inmigración.
> 
> gracias,
> sofia


In the U.S. "People of color" refers to EVERYONE who is not 100% caucasian. "Afroamericanos" is therefore an inaccurate translation.


----------



## Mister Draken

RoxanneR said:


> In the U.S. "People of color" refers to EVERYONE who is not 100% caucasian. "Afroamericanos" is therefore an inaccurate translation.



Es por esa razón que en un libro que tuve que traducir de una autora estadounidense (de origen chino), traduje "personas racializadas". Este era el concepto que ella usaba para hablar de la discriminación y, por consiguiente, hablar por un lado de racialización y personas racializadas y, por el otro, de "personas de color" producía la extrañeza de saber si se refería a las mismas personas. De hecho, se estaba refiriendo a personas de todo el mundo y no solo de EEUU que no eran 100% caucásicas.


----------



## Penyafort

Laura Callas said:


> Cuando un estadounidense quiere ser "politically correct" con los negros, el término es _African American_.


De todos modos, uno siempre debe poder discrepar de dicha terminología, aun cuando se dé por sentada. Ni toda la gente de piel negra es de origen africano ni toda persona procedente de África es de piel negra. Dudo que la mayoría de los hispanos negros o de gente que proceda del sur de la India se consideren africanos. Charlize Theron, sin embargo, es African y es American.



Laura Callas said:


> Cuando se emplea el término _people of color_ se refieren a *toda persona* que no sea blanca europea o nórdica. Léase: negros, trigueños, hispanos, amerindios, indígenas de las Américas o Australia, asiáticos, árabes, indios, etc.


Y de nuevo, convendría matizar los términos, porque en la categoría asiáticos e hispanos hay gente "blanca europea o nórdica". Por eso es tan importante en las traducciones aclarar el contexto (¿estamos hablando de "razas", de etnias, de nacionalidades, de todo mezclado?) y el concepto, ya que por ejemplo _hispano _no significa lo mismo en inglés y en español.


----------



## Azarosa

Lich Andares said:


> He leído lo que han respondido todos, y tengo una propuesta: *gente/* *persona(s) no-blanca(s). *
> 
> Así no importa la nacionalidad ni el origen racial, cultural, etc.
> Finalmente, es a lo que se quieren referir cuando dicen "de color".
> 
> Comentario al margen, como si los blancos no fueran rosáceos, amarillescos, con tintes de beige...
> Como si la piel no tuviera de por sí color.
> Pero, bueno...
> _El racismo es una enfermedad._ Desorden Público (Venezuela)


Mil disculpas por interferir, pero luego de leer todos los posteos (y teniendo en cuenta que la primera consulta de de 2007), la mejor propuesta es simplemente dejar de identificar a las personas bajo esa característica. Como bien dice @Quieta Leona "en español, "gente de color" no suena ofensivo, sino simplemente estúpido". Y no le falta razón. A mí me da olor a naftalina el tema, la verdad; y si tuviera que hacer una traducción y aparece una tipificación semejante, pondría una nota al pie, o algo así. Perdón nuevamente, foristas, por terciar.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

People of color?. Sí, se usa en países de habla hispano y en America también. He oido la expresión en boca de cubanos, americanos, por ejemplo, pero es una expresion racista. Personas de color somos todos, unos de color negro, otros de color blanco, otros menos morenos, otros rubios, etc, etc.


----------



## onbalance

Lich Andares said:


> polyglotwannabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> People of color?. Sí, se usa en países de habla hispano y en America también. He oido la expresión en boca de cubanos, americanos, por ejemplo, pero es una expresion racista. Personas de color somos todos, unos de color negro, *otros de color blanco*, otros menos morenos, otros rubios, etc, etc.
Click to expand...


OK. Pero el término inglés "people of color" no se refiere a personas "blancas." Si tu punto es que "personas de color" no sería una traducción adecuada para "people of color," está bien.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

onbalance said:


> OK. Pero el término inglés "people of color" no se refiere a personas "blancas." Si tu punto es que "personas de color" no sería una traducción adecuada para "people of color," está bien.


I'm saying that the phrase should not be used. It is used to refer to black people. But it is wrongly used by people with a racist mindset, ignoring that when you say ' people of color' to refer to black people they're forgetting that they also have a color. That was my point.


----------



## onbalance

polyglotwannabe said:


> I'm saying that the phrase should not be used. It is used to refer to black people. But it is wrongly used by people with a racist mindset, ignoring that when you say ' people of color' to refer to black people they're forgetting that they also have a color. That was my point.




No estoy de acuerdo. En los EEUU, cuando una persona dice "persons of color," no es para discriminar a los "blancos." Es normalmente para llamar atención al asunto de discriminación contra las minorías por los "blancos."


----------



## polyglotwannabe

onbalance said:


> No estoy de acuerdo. En los EEUU, cuando una persona dice "persons of color," no es para discriminar a los "blancos." Es normalmente para llamar atención al asunto de discriminación contra las minorías por los "blancos."


I totally disagree. But we can agree to disagree. Question is closed for me.


----------



## Ballenero

Este debate podría alargarse eternamente, todos sabemos que no hay un término definitivo y a cualquier propuesta se le puede sacar pegas.

No hay que complicarse tanto,
People of color > gente de color.

Argumento en contra: el blanco es un color.
Sí, por supuesto, pero también se dice que el blanco es la ausencia de color.
Somos conscientes de que este asunto pertenece al ámbito del país de las barras y estrellas, dejémoslo estar.
Es como si a los dibujos esos para niños que están sin pintar cuyo título es “coloréalo” dijéramos: ¡qué estupidez! el blanco es un color por lo tanto ya están coloreados.
No tendría sentido.

Esto ya está dicho en un comentario anterior pero lo repetiré.
En español, blanco:
5. adj. Dicho de una persona o de la raza a la que pertenece: De piel clara o rosada.
6. adj. Perteneciente o relativo a las personas de raza blanca.

Color: 2. Dicho de una persona: Que no pertenece a la raza blanca, y más especialmente que es negra o mulata.

Dle.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

onbalance said:


> No estoy de acuerdo. En los EEUU, cuando una persona dice "persons of color," no es para discriminar a los "blancos." Es normalmente para llamar atención al asunto de discriminación contra las minorías por los "blancos."


I have not read your reply well. I agree in that persons of color is used in reference to people who are not white. If that is what you mean, we're in agreement.


----------



## LVRBC

People of color means non-white people. There are a lot of non-white people who are not Black. There are some good explanations scattered among the responses above.  The translation may vary by country but "personas no blancas" is the suggestion I was given by educated folks in Cuba who gently corrected me after I used "gente de color"  which, in Cuba at least, but I suspect elsewhere as well, means Black people.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

LVRBC said:


> People of color means non-white people. There are a lot of non-white people who are not Black. There are some good explanations scattered among the responses above.  The translation may vary by country but "personas no blancas" is the suggestion I was given by educated folks in Cuba who gently corrected me after I used "gente de color"  which, in Cuba at least, but I suspect elsewhere as well, means Black people.


Exactly right.  It is undoubtedly used by white people to refer to black people. Gente de color. Highlighting their color, a vestige of racism without noticing their skin is also colored, just doesn't happen to be black.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

It is nothing short of amazing how language works. This phrase, people/ person of color became a euphemism for black people.
I remember hearing people that were not racist at all use it to avoid saying 'negro':
Hey, you have a new neighbor!
Sí, una mujer y una señora con dos ñinos. Son de color".


----------



## Mister Draken

LVRBC said:


> People of color means non-white people. There are a lot of non-white people who are not Black. There are some good explanations scattered among the responses above.  The translation may vary by country but "personas no blancas" is the suggestion I was given by educated folks in Cuba who gently corrected me after I used "gente de color"  which, in Cuba at least, but I suspect elsewhere as well, means Black people.



El problema de "persona no-blanca" es ontológico. Parte de un pensamiento binario de oposiciones y deja fuera todo lo demás, de hecho invisibiliza todo lo demás. Las cosas se definen por afirmación, no por negación, porque, de lo contrario, se les quita su "ser".

Conceptualmente algo es todo lo que no es, pero es enorme la cantidad de cosas que ese algo no es. Por eso definimos afirmativamente y creamos categorías.

Es un sinsentido mayúsculo querer definir a un uruguayo como un no-argentino, no-boliviano, no-brasileño, no-chileno, no-paraguayo, no-ecuatoriano, no-colombiano, no-venezolano, etcétera y así todas las nacionalidades con un "no" delante para finalmente entender que se trata de un uruguayo.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Mister Draken said:


> El problema de "persona no-blanca" es ontológico. Parte de un pensamiento binario de oposiciones y deja fuera todo lo demás, de hecho invisibiliza todo lo demás. Las cosas se definen por afirmación, no por negación, porque, de lo contrario, se les quita su "ser".
> 
> Conceptualmente algo es todo lo que no es, pero es enorme la cantidad de cosas que ese algo no es. Por eso definimos afirmativamente y creamos categorías.
> 
> Es un sinsentido mayúsculo querer definir a un uruguayo como un no-argentino, no-boliviano, no-brasileño, no-chileno, no-paraguayo, no-ecuatoriano, no-colombiano, no-venezolano, etcétera y así todas las nacionalidades con un "no" delante para finalmente entender que se trata de un uruguayo.


I agree, with the only difference being that 'color' is a  generic term. It is not specific at all. To the contrary, nationalities are specific, but when you say: 'son personas de color', you are not including yourself in the 'color' category. I know it is a little bit of a philosophical-sematic thing, but it is like that.


----------



## Mister Draken

polyglotwannabe said:


> I agree, with the only difference being that 'color' is a  generic term. It is not specific at all. To the contrary, nationalities are specific, but when you say: 'son personas de color', you are not including yourself in the 'color' category. I know it is a little bit of a philosophical-sematic thing, but it is like that.



Exactly. "Color" is so generic that it could include "white". That's why it all boils down to a matter of interpretation. As I have said, in one particular book I was translating I came to realize that with "color" the writer was meaning "racialized" in opposition to "white", which in fact meant "no-racialized".


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Mister Draken said:


> Exactly. "Color" is so generic that it could include "white". That's why it all boils down to a matter of interpretation. As I have said, in one particular book I was translating I came to realize that with "color" the writer was meaning "racialized" in opposition to "white", which in fact meant "no-racialized".


Agreed.


----------



## Penyafort

polyglotwannabe said:


> Personas de color somos todos, unos de color negro, otros de color blanco,





Ballenero said:


> Argumento en contra: el blanco es un color.
> Sí, por supuesto, pero también se dice que el blanco es la ausencia de color.



Técnicamente, ni el negro ni el blanco son colores.


----------



## franzjekill

nota de moderador:

El equipo de moderadores cree que la pregunta inicial ya ha recibido suficientes respuestas y que nada que no haya sido dicho ya queda por agregar. El tema no será eliminado, pero quedara cerrado. 
Gracias a todos por participar.


----------

